# Internet Explorer Update



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Several websites are giving me a pop-up message that says my version of I.E. needs to be updated. I use I.E. 8.0 with Windows XP. Isn't I.E. 8 the newest version available for Windows XP?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes and NO.
No IE 9 is, and they are already testing IE 10.
BUT the way I read this. There will be NO IE 9 for Windows XP~~~ it won't work on XP
Vista yes, but not XP and of course it is for Windows 7.
IE9 For XP - Why doesn't Internet Explorer 9 work on WIndows - Microsoft Answers


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

It is common practice for large businesses to either discourage or outright stop supporting older versions of browsers, in order to make it easier to test new website code. Oftentimes, there is no real technical reason a site will not work - but it takes less time to test the site for the newest couple of versions of 2 or 3 browsers than to test the last several. I'm sure there are certain functions ie9 possesses that ie8 does not as far as properly rendering certain code, but I've seen many cases where browsers older than that work fine with sites that would ordinarily block them. As far as changing that, you might be able to change the user agent setting in ie8. I've never tried, but I've done this with versions of Mozilla, Firefox, and a couple of other browsers in order to assure that the automatic screen doesn't work.

It might work out best for you to set up a copy of either Firefox or Chrome for these sites, unless they are IE-only.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

'Won't support it' and 'won't work with it' are 2 different things. IE 8 works just fine. My company has over 1000 computers with it on it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes this is going to be more common in the months and years to come. 
Companies just are not going to keep up with keeping supporting older Browsers when it comes to their web site.
And It looks like XP just won't work with IE9 Companies, as well as MS are saying Update and get the newest OS and browser, or don't use our web site.~~
This is happening more and more.
And in the last 5 years even Macs have had new ones, this going to be the 4th updated OS for Macs when Mountain Lion is released this month, and sure I am going to get it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Yes this is going to be more common in the months and years to come.
> Companies just are not going to keep up with keeping supporting older Browsers when it comes to their web site.


I know what you say is true, but I'll never understand it. A business should have a website that caters to as broad of an audience as possible. Limiting customers to those who have the latest browser just doesn't make sense.

About 15 years back I had a business partner who had a thing for using the latest javascript. One time she finished a webpage and asked me to check it out. I opened the page and it locked-up my browser so badly I had to reboot my computer to recover. She told me that I needed to update my browser to prevent that from happening. I told her, "I'm willing update my browser, but if our website locks-up a potential customer's computer they aren't coming back -- ever." My message was as clear as I could make it, but I think she missed the point completely. She replied, "If they don't have the latest web browser then I don't want them as customers!"

:stars:

Nutty as that might seem, she is not alone.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was taking programming classes about a decade ago, we were always told to test our websites out on every browser - new and old, and make sure our websites worked with them all. I guess today they just no longer care.


----------

